# Show Results!



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Finally we actually made it to another show this year!  Goodness, we had planned on going to quite a few this year(including Nationals), but our plans kept falling through.  

It was the Defiance Co. Open show. We took 6 does, 2 milkers and 4 juniors. It was a small, but pleasant show. The Judge was Lisa Synesael. Only two or three breeds sanctioned, even though it was a single sanctioned show. Nubians sanctioned...just barely but they did, so I was happy! :laugh: 

Anyways on to the results:

Jr. Kids - 3 entries
Carma - 2nd
Carly - 3rd

Dry Yearlings - 4 entries
Robin - 1st
Mercedes - 3rd

3 Year Olds - 1 entry
Flicka - 1st

5 Years Old and Over - 1 entry
Lilu - 1st

Lilu went GCH over Flick, a milking yearling and the dry does, earning her 2nd leg towards her permanent CH. Flicka then went RGCH. Then Lilu went back out for the BDIS line-up and to my surprise and delight she was picked for BDIS! :leap: My first ever with a Sr. doe!  There was a nice yearling milker Alpine in the line-up as well as my friend's Saanen and RG Saanen type does that are pretty nice, so it was exciting. I didn't get any pics, sorry! I wanted to, but I didn't think I was going to have enough time before I had to be back out in the ring. I will get some...it might be a week or two, though.

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats awesome -- congrats on the wins


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks Stacey!


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

Way to go! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats..... :clap: :leap:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations Jacque, that is great.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  arty:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

awesome Jacque!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone! :greengrin:


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

That is wonderful!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I just realized I never updated this with results from my Co. fair!  

The 4-H show went pretty good. The Judge was again, Lisa Synesael.

I was 2nd place in Senior Showmanship
Flicka - 1st place 3 years and under 5 in milk/GCH
Robin - 2nd place Dry doe 1 year and under 2
Carma - 3rd place Jr. dairy doe kid

When Flicka was named GCH there were two other does in the line up that had their permenant CH's! And two more does in the 5 and over class that were also permenant CH's. All 4 were Swiss breeds, so I was pretty pleased to say the least!

The open show...well we didn't do so hot this year! :laugh: Oh well, a different judge on a different day. Judge was Tim Flickinger.

Flicka - 3rd place 3 & 4 year olds out of 4
Mercedes - 4th place Dry yearling out of 11
Robin - 7th place Dry yearling out of 11
Mimzy - 8th place Dry yearling out of 11
Carma - 4th place Jr. kid out of 13
Minnie - 13th place Jr. kid out of 13

Poor Minnie Mite! Hehe! I called her placing. She's just so so small and it was her first show. She is a carbon copy of her mama only more loudly colored. So, if she freshens like her mom and milks like her, too, then I'll be a happy camper!

I'm working on some pics. My aunt got some really good ones, but for whatever reason when I save them to my computer they look like crap. :roll: So I really only have a few of Flicka.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Here's Flicka on the day of the open show:


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

That's awesome! I'm looking at taking some yearling and a couple milkers next year. I'd be happy to even place! LOL My showmanship will probably be horrible enough to make my goats look bad.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

wow Flicka sure has matured. I remember when she was a baby


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank you!!

Hey Stacey, like this?








When she looked all cute and innocent?? Well let me tell ya - she isn't! And she never was! :laugh: The innocent part anyways, she's still cute. 

Oh if you look at my website, you can see how much deeper she has gotten since just last year. I just updated it and was surprised myself!


----------

